# Winbubble, Customize and Tweak your Windows Vista Easily



## LawrenceAlbert (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello! this is my first post...
I want to share my app to all of you.  
Thank you techPowerup.com!
_________________________________________________________________
Download/Homepage

*WinBubble 1.72*

Customize and tweak your Windows Vista easily.

*The Best FREE TweakUI Replacement - Woody Leonhard, WindowsSecrets.com
*FreewareFiles.com
*Softpedia 100% Clean Award
*MajorGeeks.com
*BetaNews.com
*5-Stars Neowin Choice Logo (WinBubble 1.6)
*Soft82 5 stars Award and 100% Clean Certification
*CFS 5 Doves Award
*Download.hr 100% Clean Award and 4-Stars Award (Very Good)

In just two clicks, WinBubbles will help you to customize and tweak your Windows Vista easily. Its features cover Customization, Security and Optimization.   








Download

*What's NEW?*

*Enable/Disable Multiple Monitor Configuration was updated 
*Search Button Restoration was removed 
*Help Links was added 
*Icon Customization was updated 
*Anti-Bug feature was added

USER REQUESTS AND SUGGESTIONS: 
* Winbubble 1.0-1.5 registry setting for the program will be deleted automatically
* "Alt-A" was added for applying customization and tweak
* Disallow Flp3d and Changing wallpapers (AS REQUESTED), Disable Internet access, Remove "Map/Disconnect Network Drive" in  Computers Context Menu 
* More Context Menu Customization (Desktop, Windows Explorer: all files, folder and drives) - as requested 
* Disabling Windows Sidebar and Failed DNS Caching was transferred to Optimizations Tab
* "I can't see the Apply Button", Some of the users had change the font, virtually it will affect all programs.

If there's any request or suggestions, please visit my blogsite, click the contacts link and send me an email. Great thanks guys!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------

*WinBubble 1.5*






WinBubble Documentation:

Unlocking WinBubble Part 1 *Tips and Tweaks

Unlocking WinBubble Part 2 *Icon Customizations

Unlocking WinBubble Part 3 *Securing your desktop

Unlocking WinBubble Part 4 *Screensaver Customizations

Unlocking WinBubble Part 5 *Optimize your Windows Vista Experience

Unlocking WinBubble Part 6 *More Security options

Unlocking WinBubble Part 7 *Miscellaneous Tweaks

Unlocking WinBubble Part 8 *Customizing Windows Vista Icons easily

Adding your applications to Context Menu (Right-Click Menu)

How To Create your own Tweaking Toolbox

Homepage

*WinBubble version 1.5*
- Tweaks and Customizations - 

Icon Customizations, Change your Windows Vista Icons easily 
*Hard Disk Drive(s) Icon 
*Documents, Pictures, Favorites, Music, Videos and Contacts Icon Customization and restoration 
*Computer, Control Panel, Network Neighborhood, Recycle bin Icon 
*Change your Open Folder Icon - now, it's easy to search and navigate your Windows Explorer and Registry

Security Tab 
*Disable Writing to USB Drive 
*Disable USB Drive/Storage 

Optimize tab 
*Decrease Shutdown Time for Services 
*Do not Clear Pagefile at Shutdown 
*Increase the bandwidth for network and internet connections 

IE Tools 
*Delete All History button 
*History, Cookies, Temp IE files, Form Data, Password only buttons 

General Tab 
*OEM Info button was added 

Specific Tab 
*Disable Hibernation button 
*System Information button 
*Show the Drive letter first in Windows Explorer 
*Remove the Drive Letters







In just two clicks, WinBubbles will help you to customize and tweak your Windows Vista easily. Its features cover Customization, Security and Optimization. 

Features:

Windows Customizations:

Add/Edit OEM Logo and Information´s 
Edit Owner Information 
Context Menu Customizations: Move To, Copy To, Take Ownership, Pin To, Turn OFF/ON Aero, Disk Clean-up and 
Winbubble launcher 
Customize Screensaver (Bubbles, Ribbon and Mystify) 
Customize and Remove the Arrow on Shortcut icons 
Desktop Icons: Show IE, Computer, Network, Control Panel, Username folder and Public Folder to Desktop. 
Hacking Windows Experience Score 
Re-enable Hibernation 
Enable Aurora Bootscreen guide 
Launch WinSAT Aurora 
Show Windows Vista Build on Desktop 
Enable Slow-Down Animations 
Enable/Disable Welcome Center 

IE Customizations:

Internet Explorer Window Title 
Start Pages 
Enable/Disable Pop-up Blocker 
Enable/Disable Phising Filter 
Enable/Disable Download Complete Notification 
Enable/Disable ClearType font 
Remove Search Box 
Hide Command Bar 

Optimizations:

Speed-up Start menu search (Stops searching the File index, Favorites and History, and Communication files) 
Clear Multiple Monitor Configuration 
3 ways to turn off Windows Aero, Increases Performance for Gaming and Battery Usage 

Security:

Remove "New" in Explorer´s Context Menu 
Remove "Folder Options" 
Disable Taskmanager 
Disable AutoPlay in All type of media 
Disable access to Display Property 
Disable access to Control Panel 
Increasing security by forcing to input the Username before entering the windows 
Add Encrypt/Decrypt to Explorer´s Right-Click Menu (Context Menu) 
Enable/Disable UAC 
Disable RUN command in the Start Menu and Task manager 
Hide ALL Fix Drives 
Hide a specific Drive 
Hide Shutdown button and options in the Start Menu 
Internet Explorer Security settings 1: Disable File->New, File-> Open, Save As, View Source, Favorites, Right-Click, Download, Tools->Internet Options. 
Internet Explorer Security settings 2: Internet Options Window, Hide General Tab, Security Tab, Privacy Tab, Content Tab, connections Tab, Programs Tab, Advanced Tab 

System Requirements:

Windows Vista only 

Enjoy!


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Dec 10, 2007)

Updates:
Download/Homepage

Documentations/Articles:

Unlocking WinBubble Part 1
Unlocking WinBubble Part 2
Unlocking WinBubble Part 3
Unlocking WinBubble Part 4

Enjoy Tweaking!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 10, 2007)

interesting... downloading now.

since you're the author? is it ok to post bug reports here/PM them to you?


it works, allows some amusing tweaks.. not too many must haves, but certainly useful.






anyone who recognises that bear, will know he doesnt belong in vista...


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Dec 10, 2007)

Please feel free to post if there's a bug in the program...
I'll fix it as soon as possible...

It will help the next version of Winbubble...
Thank you very much!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks very interesting - I might give it a try. I personally prefer to do my tweaks manually so I know exactly what's being done if I need to reverse it, but this would probably be good for normal users that don't like doing all that stuff.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 10, 2007)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> Please feel free to post if there's a bug in the program...
> I'll fix it as soon as possible...
> 
> It will help the next version of Winbubble...
> Thank you very much!



It's something about TPU.
Users are always ready to help and are rarely abrasive.
Until you start to get to know each other then anything goes.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks!
I've created WinBubble because of the questions and difficulties I encountered while creating a blog regarding tweaks, customization and hacks in Windows Vista.

I want all Vista user's to experience how to tweak their Computers.
Not only nerds but for ALL...


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Dec 14, 2007)

Recent News: Snapfiles and Majorgeeks.com added WinBubble to their listing





Snapfiles.com took the liberty to review and add WinBubble to their listing. They include an amazing screenshots of WinBubble. What can I say? It's beautiful!  Also, They gave a 4-Stars rating. 

MajorGeeks.com, included WinBubble to their listing. I thought it will be posted in their Software's forum, but instead they added it to their listing.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow this is great stuff im gonna have some fun with this programme top stuff


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Dec 19, 2007)

hello guys! this coming days...I'll release the next version of WinBubble
Version 1.5

Please support it. Thank you!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2007)

cool, drop us a change log with the new features.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 20, 2007)

Umm just 1 thing when i try the option to remove the arrow from the shortcut icons all i get when i reboot is my icons with a white layer over it neone else get this?


----------



## Triprift (Dec 22, 2007)

Yay found a proggy called Vista shortcut manager removed the arrows quick pronto


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Dec 24, 2007)

hey guys...WinBubble 1.5 is now available for download!

Please support WinBubble. Thank you very much...

Download






*WinBubble version 1.5: What's New? *
- Tweaks and Customizations - 

Icon Customizations, Change your Windows Vista Icons easily 
*Hard Disk Drive(s) Icon 
*Documents, Pictures, Favorites, Music, Videos and Contacts Icon Customization and restoration 
*Computer, Control Panel, Network Neighborhood, Recycle bin Icon 
*Change your Open Folder Icon - now, it's easy to search and navigate your Windows Explorer and Registry

Security Tab 
*Disable Writing to USB Drive 
*Disable USB Drive/Storage 

Optimize tab 
*Decrease Shutdown Time for Services 
*Do not Clear Pagefile at Shutdown 
*Increase the bandwidth for network and internet connections 

IE Tools 
*Delete All History button 
*History, Cookies, Temp IE files, Form Data, Password only buttons 

General Tab 
*OEM Info button was added 

Specific Tab 
*Disable Hibernation button 
*System Information button 
*Show the Drive letter first in Windows Explorer 
*Remove the Drive Letters


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2007)

interesting tweaks - could you describe the one for increasing network bandwidth, and any potential downsides? i've been doing my best to max out my gigabit network here.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Dec 26, 2007)

It will increase the number of Internet Connections per server to 10
instead of 2 (default)

Enjoy!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2007)

So... it only affects internet explorer?

Sorry but thats a little misleading, as it doesnt help network bandwidth at all.
(thats a well known old tweak, that only increases download speeds in IE)


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jan 5, 2008)

Network - LAN/WAN
WAN - Wide Area Network (It includes the internet...)

*This tweak only affects the internet connections (TCP) between the user and the server.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jan 5, 2008)

WinBubble Documentation:

Unlocking WinBubble Part 1 *Tips and Tweaks

Unlocking WinBubble Part 2 *Icon Customizations

Unlocking WinBubble Part 3 *Securing your desktop

Unlocking WinBubble Part 4 *Screensaver Customizations

Unlocking WinBubble Part 5 *Optimize your Windows Vista Experience

Unlocking WinBubble Part 6 *More Security options

Unlocking WinBubble Part 7 *Miscellaneous Tweaks

Unlocking WinBubble Part 8 *Customizing Windows Vista Icons easily

Enjoy!


----------



## Triprift (Jan 5, 2008)

hey lawrence i havnt tried 1.5 but in the 1st one i coudnt get the remove arrows from shortcuts to work will it werk in 1.5?


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jan 7, 2008)

It is working on the first version...thousands have tried it...
I don't know what's wrong in your Windows Vista...
Please try the other features:








*FreewareFiles.com
*Softpedia 100% Clean Award
*Soft82 5 stars Award and 100% Clean Certification
*CFS 5 Doves Award
*Download.hr 100% Clean Award and 4-Stars Award (Very Good)


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jan 15, 2008)

First Look at WinBubble version 1.6





I've Added Miscellaneous tweaks! and More features! 

*STAY TUNED GUYS!*


----------



## Frogger (Jan 15, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> First Look at WinBubble version 1.6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hummm will give it a shot


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2008)

that screenshot is too small to read anything


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok!





thank you Techpowerup community for supporting winbubble...
Now, I've included this community in the list of supporters of WinBubble.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 19, 2008)

Well im a definite supporter love winbubble


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jan 27, 2008)

*NEWS: WinBubble 1.6*

*WinBubble now supports Tools button Customizations (Create your own TOOLBOX!)*

*Also, Miscellaneous tab was added*

*New features:*
*WinFlog add-on was added
*"Open with notepad" context menu was added
*Aurora screensaver was added
*Added more Tool buttons (System File Check, Reset Folder views, Clear DNS Cache, Hide/Show your comp, Winflog Control Panel)
*Tool button Customizations (*Create your own toolbox!*)
**Context Menu Customization Tool* (Computer, Desktop, Control Panel, Start Menu and Network icon)
Miscellaneous tweaks (Enable Password protect screensavers, Disable Low disk space checks, Balloon tips, Mobility Center, Windows Sidebar, Disable Failed DNS changing, taskbar thumbnails and Win+Letter Keys)

*Stay tuned!* It will be release SOON (Monday or Tuesday). Now, I'm debugging the New version...


----------



## Triprift (Jan 27, 2008)

Cool will be keeping my eye out for it on majorgeeks cheers LA


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks sir! it inspired me to code more! haha!


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jan 31, 2008)

Winbubble was released!!! Please help me share it to others... Thanks!


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 1, 2008)

Latest News:

Am I Dreaming? Please Don't wake me up!

BetaNews.com
5-stars Neowin choice Logo

WOW! Again, I would like to thank all of you.
WinBubble was created FOR the users and BY the users.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2008)

congrats on making a winner of a tool.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys... 

I enjoyed coding and sharing winbubble.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 7, 2008)

NEWS:

“_My favorite Vista tweaker is a very unassuming, free little program from Lawrence Albert called WinBubble… it sure beats the daylights out of editing the Registry by hand. And the results will perk up your day. Guaranteed._” - *Woody Leonhard*, Windows Secrets Newsletter, 7 Feb 2008, *WindowsSecrets.com*

My favorite multi-awarded author, Woody Leonhard, who is adored blindly and excessively by everyone (Of course by Me), now living in thailand with his father, beautiful wife and sons. Surprisingly chooses WinBubble as his favorite Vista Tweaker. Wow!

I can't believe it... Am I dreaming? Please don't wake me up!!!

http://unlockforus.blogspot.com/2008/02/winbubble-is-best-free-tweakui.html

My Opinion:

For me, All of them are great Tweaking Tools... Much powerful than WinBubble. 
Anyway, WinBubble can Combine All of them by using the Tweaking Toolbox...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> I enjoyed coding and sharing winbubble.



and we like new programs that let us do fun things. You picked a good forum coming here, lots of great software is made here (ATI tool, GPU-Z)

I think you should work on your website a bit more however - its hard to navigate, and a bit confusing. Theres a lot of info and tweaks, but they're not in an easy to find format and its actually hard to find a download link for the app - it keeps looping me in circles, and you have to scroll down to find the links - when you click download, you kinda want the download links on top


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice app. I'll be mentioning it to friends and co-workers. Nice work here.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2008)

thought of some new features after trying the latest version - clear temp files, clear superfetch cache, clear IE cache/temp files.

Yes, these are possible manually but windows often misses things, so a 3rd party tool could be usefel (temp folders always filled up under XP at least, no matter what you did)


----------



## Frogger (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Lawrence DL the latest from MGeeks you shoud have  darksaber@techpowerup.com
 put your files in the TPU DL section


----------



## Triprift (Feb 8, 2008)

Good idea frogger that would be great.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry for replying late guys... I've got TONS of emails for more than a week...
WOW! ok I'll email him now... Great THANKS Techpowerup.com!!!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 16, 2008)

Yay save me having to go somewhere else to dl your fine program.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 17, 2008)

I sent an email but still no reply... 

NEWS:
In a few hours, Winbubble 1.65 will be release...
It will be release because of the requests of Users and suggestions about
my software.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 17, 2008)

keep em coming Lawrence.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 17, 2008)

WinBubble 1.65 was released!!!

Download here

Your Wish is my command!!! Winbubble 1.65 is based on *USER REQUEST and SUGGESTIONS*...

* Winbubble 1.0-1.5 registry setting for the program will be deleted automatically
* "Alt-A" was added for applying customization and tweak
* Disallow Flp3d and Changing wallpapers (AS REQUESTED), Disable Internet access, Remove "Map/Disconnect Network Drive" in Computers Context Menu 
* More Context Menu Customization (Desktop, Windows Explorer: all files, folder and drives) - as requested 
* Disabling Windows Sidebar and Failed DNS Caching was transferred to Optimizations Tab
* "I can't see the Apply Button", Some of the users had change the font, virtually it will affect all programs.

If there's any request or suggestions, please visit my blogsite, click the contacts link and send me an email. Great thanks guys!!!


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 18, 2008)

News: WinBubble 1.65 was choosen by *Freewarefiles.com as NEW Editor Picks!!!*
Wow!!! This version is for all you guys...


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow!!! Many people are helping me in debugging Winbubble.
Now Winbubble was updated again!!! The code was optimized...

Now only 339kb. Download it at *MajorGeeks.com.*


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 19, 2008)

Stop...What the... They gave the updated file *Editor's PICK!!!* I don't know that.

Wow!!! Great thanks to all the people who sent an email and suggestions.
As I promised, This VERSION IS FOR THE USERS SUGGESTIONS and TIPS.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 25, 2008)

Snapfiles.com published an amazing screenshots of WinBubble 1.65. What can I say? It was beautiful!
Thank you very much!!! Also, I've noticed that in the past 3 weeks or more, *Winbubble Rank #1 *(Current Popularity) in its category. 

Wow!  Am I dreamin' again?

Great Thanks Guys!!! Again, Thank you very much *TechPowerup.com*!!!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow ur really going from strength to strength with winbubble la you should be really proud of your creation.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

oh I love winbubble! Tri you know that! lol.. I'll have to download the new stuff and give it a try. Thanks for the great app man and thanks for allowing us to know when you update it!


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 26, 2008)

Great thanks guys...But still, darksaber@techpowerup.com didn't reply...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> Great thanks guys...But still, darksaber@techpowerup.com didn't reply...



look around for other moderators on the forum and send them a PM (Private message) - they'll repy for sure.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok Thanks 

The popularity of Winbubble is for All of Us...
WinBubble was created FOR the users and BY the users.

Anyone would like to read my articles? Windows Vista Tips, Guides and Tricks Please feel free to send some suggestions...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2008)

Dark Saber has never replied to any of my pm ether when I've asked about a review. So don't worry man.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 27, 2008)

> look around for other moderators on the forum


I already sent pm to a moderator... no reply 
It's ok guys...

Thanks for all your support...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> I already sent pm to a moderator... no reply
> It's ok guys...
> 
> Thanks for all your support...



you'll get one. Try PMing w1zzard, he's the owner of the site - normally you'd go through moderators, but since they arent replying w1zz shouldnt mind.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you'll get one. Try PMing w1zzard, he's the owner of the site - normally you'd go through moderators, but since they arent replying w1zz shouldnt mind.



Most of the mods won't actually have the power to add downloads - I'm not sure who's in charge of that. But I agree, your best bet would be to PM W1zz with a polite request and see what he comes back with.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2008)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Most of the mods won't actually have the power to add downloads - I'm not sure who's in charge of that. But I agree, your best bet would be to PM W1zz with a polite request and see what he comes back with.



<--- look its a mod


----------



## tiys (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice tool! From screenshots/reviews/this thread it looks good!

Any chance it works on a ... version of Vista?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2008)

tiys said:


> Nice tool! From screenshots/reviews/this thread it looks good!
> 
> Any chance it works on a ... version of Vista?



give it a try. I know i've used it to wipe an annoying dell logo off a friends PC


----------



## tiys (Feb 27, 2008)

I haven't even "purchaced" it yet.. but I'll give it a go when I get myself a version of it !!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2008)

Its a great program! i love it on mine! 9.9! and i don't have a "dell" logo ether!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Loving the ability to tweak Vista quickly and easily!  If I may offer a suggestion:

Is there any way to set the bubbles screen saver to display over just your desktop background rather than the windows you have open?  Maybe you could include that option in your next version?  I want bubbles floating over my new TPU Spider background


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks DanishDevil...But I need a quick help out here...

"Spot on! - Ernie"
"Lawrence
Thanks for the reply and please don't appoligise for being human. You
kindly supply WinBubble free of charge so any and all mistakes are
within the realms of that humanity and kindness. - Ernie"

Great thanks to Ernie, I need to release Winbubble 1.70 Beta 1 now
He spotted the problem in a newly installed laptop...
*The message again appeared*...

I'm really sorry about this...

*The message (Error) is just an information that the
requested registry key doesn't exist*... (Winbubble 1.65)

After so many downloads I just found out today... 
The problem only exist in a newly installed OS... with no updates.

So, now I'm creating a system for Quality Control, so that it will not happen again...

Anyone would like to help me in Testing the new version (Beta 1)?

Please send an email to unlockforme@gmail.com...*Guys 
please help...*


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 28, 2008)

There are some updates in Winbubble 1.70 beta 1.0...
and the New features will be added every one-two weeks (Beta 2).

It will depend on how many people will help me Test the new features...

New features (Beta 1):
1. Add/Edit/Delete DVD/CD drive Labels
2. Disable IE connection Settings
3. Disable Changing the Homepage settings
4. Delete specified IE URL history
5. Auto-detect of new versions.

*Fixed: Newly installed Windows Vista OS bug message

*Road Map to version 7.0:
- Anti-registry setting theft (common since version 1.0) will be updated
- More icon customizations
- More tips and tweaks
- More Detailed and user friendly Documentations


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 29, 2008)

To all the people that sent an email and offer their help.
*Thank you very much*... 

Now, Winbubble 1.70 beta 1 was tested
by several users... About the x64 guys...
Sorry, Winbubble was designed for 32-bit systems only.

Maybe in the future, 64-bit will be supported...
Again, *Thanks Techpowerup.com...*


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 29, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> To all the people that sent an email and offer their help.
> *Thank you very much*...
> 
> Now, Winbubble 1.70 beta 1 was tested
> ...



Well...hopefully you find some time for "us" 64bit guys and girls....


----------



## Triprift (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes that would good dont let us 64bit users down.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 29, 2008)

No problem guys... because all of you are good to me.
I posted a short info about techpowerup.com at the download
section of winbubble.

about Mr. w1ssard, I already sent a pm to him...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2008)

a lot more people are 64 bit than you think.

its going to have a huge boost soon - lots of dells (and other OEM brands) are coming with 3GB of ram now (the max 32 bit windows can see) and the only step left is 4GB - so lots of home users will be x64 within a year or two. Might as well get your support down now, before the rush hits.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 29, 2008)

Is there any way I can emulate a 64-bit pc in a 32-bit version of windows?
It's a huge investment for me especially in FREE software like winbubble.

Anybody wants to donate?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> Is there any way I can emulate a 64-bit pc in a 32-bit version of windows?
> It's a huge investment for me especially in FREE software like winbubble.
> 
> Anybody wants to donate?



i do not beleive so. i'm willing to test x64 versions if you make them however - most people in this thread would do the same.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok thanks!!! But I cannot create a 64-bit application, If I don't have a 64-bit PC...
Is there any way I can emulate a 64-bit pc in a 32-bit version of windows?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> Ok thanks!!! But I cannot create a 64-bit application, If I don't have a 64-bit PC...
> Is there any way I can emulate a 64-bit pc in a 32-bit version of windows?



the only way would be a VMware, which is pointless as you'd still need an installer for it (example: x64 version of vista's installer DVD)
and no matter what, you would need x64 hardware. (CPU) to do it.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Mar 3, 2008)

*BREAKING NEWS:*

Recently, *Uptodown.com* included and Awarded Winbubble (The latest Beta version)... *WOW! Thank you very much!!!*
Uptodown.com rank #682 in ALEXA... 

Again, again, again... Thanks *TECHPOWERUP.COM* 
Also, To all the guys and girls that supported my softwares.
In down times and good times...


----------



## Triprift (Mar 4, 2008)

you cant do no wrong im not suprised with a proggy like yours.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats man! Bring on the Beta 2!


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Mar 8, 2008)

*Winbubble 1.70 - Winbubble will be CUSTOMIZED SOON...*

*What's NEW? CREATE YOUR OWN TWEAKER INSIDE WINBUBBLE*







This is a New feature that will enable all the TWEAKERS to Add their own
TWEAKS inside WINBUBBLE...

*Hope you like it guys!!!* 

Anyone would like to help me testing the new version? I really need some help.
Please send email...

*Thanks in advance...*


----------



## Triprift (Mar 8, 2008)

Sounds interesting it just keeps getting better.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Mar 14, 2008)

Again Thanks... 

*Winbubble 1.70 was Released!!!*

Please feel free to post some suggestions and comments. 

New features: 
* "My Tweaker Tool", Create your own Tweaker 




* Add/Edit/Delete DVD/CD drive Names/Labels 
* Firefox support was added  
* Disable IE connection Settings 
* Disable Changing the Homepage settings 
* Delete specific IE URL history 
* Auto-detect of new versions. 
* Fixed: Newly installed Windows Vista OS bug message 
* Anti-registry setting theft was updated.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you for doing it up in Firefox! I can't stand putting computer games in my system. I don't Have IE, and it just goes crazy!


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Mar 15, 2008)

haha! ok, I changed the links to open the default browser.
coz, Firefox Fans are angry with me


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 15, 2008)

Im not.. I love ya man! not in a gay way.. in a forum way! lol


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks... WinBubble was update due to the requests...

How to Restore Start Menu Search option in Windows Vista SP1






*I unlock This First! (Restore the original settings)*

Put back my Startmenu Search option! After installation of Windows Vista SP1, tons of users and friends ask me a question in bringing back the Search tool. "Why it was removed? it is very useful.  How to Restore my Search Button?" 

After several minutes of thinking, suddenly something pops-up in my head. haha!!! WinBubble did it again! Although, I've just released the latest version of WinBubble, This is NEEDED. WinBubble 1.71

*How?* Download and open WinBubble 1.71 > Desktop Customization group > Click "Enable Start Menu Search" option and then Press Alt-A or just click the Apply Button.

That's it!

For more information...

*I'm sure tons of Publisher's will HACK WinBubble. Haha!*

*If your a publisher* and you want the *TWO commands * to restore the Settings.
Please email me... just give me a credit.

*The Two Commands will be published soon... not me! but maybe I will be the Third...*


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2008)

not a bad update. I use the classic menu so i dont care, but i am sure many would want that back.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Mussels! 

WinBubble 1.72 was released!
*Enable/Disable Multiple Monitor Configuration was updated
*Search Button Restoration was removed
*Help Links was added
*Icon Customization was updated
*Anti-Bug feature was added

http://unlockforus.blogspot.com/2007/11/winbubbles-features-gap.html

"it's hard to find something that this remarkable tweaking program can't do. Whether you're a dedicated Vista tweaker, or just getting started, there's something here for you. - PCWORLD.com"


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 26, 2008)

Sweet!  I thought you disappeared Lawrence!


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 26, 2008)

So how much instability does this add to Vista?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 26, 2008)

Instability?  None!


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm sorry for the late reply. The other night, While thinking about the new feature, I was hit by a motorcycle. Luckily, I got minor bruises and injuries only. Until now, my Ear is swelling 

What is Anti-Bug Feature?
I know NO Software is Perfect But I will try to create one.

This new version of WinBubble is Aimed to create
a 100% Bug-Free program.

After a month of study, There are several kinds of bugs in Softwares.
Some of these are:
1. A Bug that is created due to new features and complexity of Programming Logic
2. A Bug created by the USER
3. A Bug created by another Software.

I have added the Anti-Bug feature, it can detect and prevent Some bugs that can be created due to USERS intervention...

Anyway, Again thanks DanishDevil...


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 26, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Instability?  None!



Is this verified by Microsoft?


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello jonmcc33, it is verified by 70,000 downloads in just 5 months.
Also, in Recent News Google links just got doubled...

Thanks guys... for all the support given to my Software


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 27, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> Hello jonmcc33, it is verified by 70,000 downloads in just 5 months.
> Also, in Recent News Google links just got doubled...
> 
> Thanks guys... for all the support given to my Software



70,000 downloads doesn't warrant stability but that people have tried it out. Compare that to the tens of millions of people actually running Windows Vista. 

Thanks for the effort though.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks good: Less than 400 KB! I shall try it, see what it can do.
Good work!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 27, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> 70,000 downloads doesn't warrant stability but that people have tried it out. Compare that to the tens of millions of people actually running Windows Vista.
> 
> Thanks for the effort though.



What do you have against this guy?  He's creatiing this program and distributing it for free!  Don't bash him!  If you get instability from it, tell him, and he'll do his best to make it stable...jeez.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 27, 2008)

It werks great guys id dafinitly reccomend it.


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 27, 2008)

i cant find the download link, wow i feel dumb :?

nevermind i found it.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm sorry for replying late... Need some rest
My ears is still swelling 

TONS of people are asking for a 64-bit version...
But the problem is... There are NO REAL
INCOME for WinBubble... Only Negative...

WinBubble was designed to HELP other people.
and gave every person to discover the world of Customization and Tweaks.

I put a test, a person who doesn't know any about computer, just starting. An Average User and a Geek. All of them Said...

"I WANT TO LEARN MORE..."

Anyway If there's SOMEONE here that can afford to 
help me buy a new 64-BIT PC for WinBubble x64

Please DONATE. Thanks in advance...

*Anyway, Any Ideas How can I develop a 64-Bit Version???


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> I'm sorry for replying late... Need some rest
> My ears is still swelling
> 
> TONS of people are asking for a 64-bit version...
> ...



fill out your PC's hardware and we'll advise you the cheapest path to a 64 bit upgrade.


----------



## antzen (Apr 28, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> TONS of people are asking for a 64-bit version...
> But the problem is... There are NO REAL
> INCOME for WinBubble... Only Negative...
> 
> *Anyway, Any Ideas How can I develop a 64-Bit Version???



1. thanx for this program 
2. i use Vista Ultimate x64 , and i tried Winbubbles 1.72 yesterday.
i had no problems using the program. no probs also after reboot.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 28, 2008)

Lawrence, thank you very much for sharing your handy utility!

Do you know this great little "tool" for turning Win Server 2003 into Workstation mode? http://www.kood.org/win-2003-optimize-tool-v146/

Take a look. Maybe there are one or two things in there you can bring across to winbubble!


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Apr 30, 2008)

> Lawrence, thank you very much for sharing your handy utility!



Your Welcome! Now I'm thinking about the 64-bit version...
I think I have a solution...

Thank you very much guys...  It really helps.
If I have any problem regarding the hardware specs I'll post as soon as
possible.

Please help me share WinBubble to others 
Now My ears and the bruises are getting back to normal. I hope a full recovery soon.

WinBubble GOOGLE links now are getting higher and higher... Wow!!!


----------



## Triprift (Apr 30, 2008)

Im doing my part lawrence bout spreadin the gospel convinced a member here to try and also a few mates who are chaging over from Xp to Vista


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 30, 2008)

=(...what happens when Windows 7 comes out? Anyways, wishing I had Vista to try out this program, messing with XP in the registry (for me) is a dangerous game.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Apr 30, 2008)

> Im doing my part lawrence bout spreadin the gospel



Thank you very much Sir... 

Windows 7?

When Windows 7 comes, WinBubble will always be there.
That's a promise... As long as people will accept my programs
and utilities.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 26, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> What do you have against this guy?  He's creatiing this program and distributing it for free!  Don't bash him!  If you get instability from it, tell him, and he'll do his best to make it stable...jeez.



Nothing, I just don't trust "tweaking" programs especially when they haven't been certified by Microsoft. Stardock is a fine company that works directly with Microsoft and has been around for 10 years. 

He's plugging this thing everywhere he can: http://www.vistax64.com/software/110369-winbubble-customize-tweak-your-windows-vista-easily.html

Doesn't even have an official website either?

A Moderator rated it "Poor" in a poll on the VistaX64 website: http://www.vistax64.com/532064-post5.html


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Nothing, I just don't trust "tweaking" programs especially when they haven't been certified by Microsoft. Stardock is a fine company that works directly with Microsoft and has been around for 10 years.
> 
> He's plugging this thing everywhere he can: http://www.vistax64.com/software/110369-winbubble-customize-tweak-your-windows-vista-easily.html
> 
> ...



Yeah, you maybe right there.... but this guy has been talked about in more then one Mag. and where do you see that there isn't a official website?  This would be considered a "official" site for the program.... 

Stardock is a over played company that, yes for 10 years, have given more and more headachs then helpfulness. IMO. I've used Winbubble in my computer for almost a year, and I haven't see anything wrong, and update every time this guy gives us one! Unlike Stardock, he is looking for customer feed back at FREE. And, so what if A mod thinks the program is a hoot? I bet Mods on here would say the same thing for something, and what? We HAVE to do what they say? It's are stuff, and we do what we fill fit.

If I had to pay for this, I would love to... To where with Stardock I wouldn't spend a dime on their products...

Oh wait.... After reading more on the site you showed.. The ADMIN to the site likes it and is adding it to their software list...


----------



## panchoman (May 26, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Nothing, I just don't trust "tweaking" programs especially when they haven't been certified by Microsoft. Stardock is a fine company that works directly with Microsoft and has been around for 10 years.
> 
> He's plugging this thing everywhere he can: http://www.vistax64.com/software/110369-winbubble-customize-tweak-your-windows-vista-easily.html
> 
> ...



if you dont trust tweaking programs that aren't certified by microsuck, thats good for you, but doesn't authorize you to bash someone thats put a lot of time and effort into creating an excellent tweaking program. and im glad hes trying to spread the word, that's how its done. things dont just get spread all around the web by themselves, they start small, and are promoted by the author and people like triprift and myself, and they eventually get more popular. i'd rather get winbubble then spend a lot of money on stardock just cause its certified by microsoft. and guess what, microsuck doesn't even certify half of the crap on my comp, and guess what? my comp runs great and its got loads of excellent programs that didn't pay a large sum of money to microsoft just for a little badge saying approved by microsoft. and half the crap microsoft certifies doesn't deserve to be, its just stuff microsoft wants their name on. 

also lawrence, i can offer you some free webhosting if you'd like to host an official site for winbubble, please PM me


----------



## Triprift (May 26, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Nothing, I just don't trust "tweaking" programs especially when they haven't been certified by Microsoft. Stardock is a fine company that works directly with Microsoft and has been around for 10 years.
> 
> He's plugging this thing everywhere he can: http://www.vistax64.com/software/110369-winbubble-customize-tweak-your-windows-vista-easily.html
> 
> ...



Actually i rekon its a brilliant proggy just cus ur not fond of it doesnt mean there arent ppl like myself who are. And yes he is plugging it at alot of places whats wrong with that id be doing the same if it was me :shadedshu


----------



## blkhogan (May 26, 2008)

I have been using this little jewel for awhile now.... I trust it 100%. It's simple to use and does not have the headaches that other programs of this type have. 
He probably put alot of time and effort into its development. I would "plug" it to everybody I could get to listen to me. 
Thanks Lawrence. Some of us really do like it.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 26, 2008)

Calm down people. Nobody needs to go ballistic on me. I'm just voicing my opinion about non-preference for tweaking software that isn't endorsed by Microsoft running on my OS. That's all. Take it or leave it, no need to go from there. 

I'm sure many people here are happy. That's up to them.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, like I said, I get where your at. But that post just goes on to bash the guy for trying from the ground up to get things going. Have you ever done something like he has? I've started up web sites, and went threw hell getting stuff going for people that where just trying to sell things. Let alone Build something from the ground up. 
Then the mod. Like everyone else, they have their opinions on things.. So what if a mod at a Vista site says no for it. Some may agree, some may not. Its a free world...Just know that Most Microsoft based tweakers and programs come from the people like LawrenceAlbert that just make their product, have others use it, then go the that company and say, "I got data from "x" this, and that, and believe you might like it".


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (May 27, 2008)

Wow! I would like to thank everybody  for all the things that you have done for my software.

Good news Everyone! *WinBubble downloads now approaching 100,000!!!*

Also, WinBubble was Choosen last week by Paul Thurrott as his Software  Pick of the Week!!!

A Dream Come True for me...

Thanks guys... Thanks Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> Wow! I would like to thank everybody  for all the things that you have done for my software.
> 
> Good news Everyone! *WinBubble downloads now approaching 100,000!!!*
> 
> ...


it seems a little strange when you thank us, you're the one who made the program!

any inside tips on whats upcoming in the next version?


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (May 27, 2008)

One feature: Taking the ownership of folder option will be added.
As requested by one of Winsupersite users.

There are many more features that I want to add But I want something
unique like the "MyTweaker" Tool inside WinBubble which lets you create your own tweaker.

Soon WinBubble 1.73 will be release...


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> One feature: Taking the ownership of folder option will be added.
> As requested by one of Winsupersite users.
> 
> There are many more features that I want to add But I want something
> ...



honestly i didnt mess with the 'my tweaker' and custom options there as i didnt know what they did, what are they for?


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (May 27, 2008)

It let's you create your own tweaker.

here

There are some Customizations under development that will be release in the future versions.
Sorry, It's a secret for now.

Tons of ideas in my mind right now. Not only Tweaking tools.
I hope I can share them as soon as possible.

If I can only write programs everyday, I will do it.
But I can't, I need to work. There is no money yet in WinBubble all negative.
That's fine for me. I'm happy with all the accomplishments of my Software(s).


Anyway, Thank you very much sir...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 27, 2008)

I've downloaded it about 4 times so far in the last few months! lol... Just about to download it again! lol... Love the product, and glad that you've done this for everyone!


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it seems a little strange when you thank us, you're the one who made the program!
> 
> any inside tips on whats upcoming in the next version?



I'm not the only one that sees this guy tooting his own horn, eh? 

Reminds me of a woman I work with that's always randomly shouting out how amazing or how much of a genius she is. I really hope she screws up and gets fired...but that's going off on a tangent. Sorry. 



Cold Storm said:


> I've downloaded it about 4 times so far in the last few months! lol... Just about to download it again! lol... Love the product, and glad that you've done this for everyone!



Hmmmm, so you're only one person using it and you've downloaded it that many times? So that means he should cut the actual downloads of his software by 80% to get an actual figure on how many people are using it?

Come to think of it, each update is a new download is it not? It doesn't have some auto update feature in it since there's no home server to dial back to. So 20,000 people out of the tens of millions of people using Vista doesn't mean much.  

Just kidding, LA. I'm sure some people actually use and like it.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Hmmmm, so you're only one person using it and you've downloaded it that many times? So that means he should cut the actual downloads of his software by 80% to get an actual figure on how many people are using it?
> 
> 
> Just kidding, LA. I'm sure some people actually use and like it.



No, its the fact that I have had 2 dead video cards, two dead motherboards, One bad NFTS file  after ocing, to the fact I do CLEAN os's when I update hardware like Motherboards... So theres your Downloading. I could tell you where to put it. But, I'd rather be nice. No kidding to me. IF you feel the need to bash some more. Come to it.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 28, 2008)

There's a valid point though... which is... download counter should be based on EACH VERSION, since most people (like myself) who gave it a go... also downloaded the next point version etc. etc. to see if the tool got better etc. etc.

So while I wish LA a lot of luck in developing his great tool and promoting it... there have been at least 5 versions so far, so the relevant stats are downloads of the last version. That is a better representation of the number of unique people who are still interested in the tool.

PS. I like it. 8/10 to LA.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (May 28, 2008)

Hello guys... Thanks for calling me LA

Like what I always tell in the forums/communities.

I'm NOT Good in programming. Maybe I'm just lucky?
Or maybe I analyze the situation correctly.
In the right time and place(s).

One thing that I will not forget.
WinBubble was created by the users and for the users.

I'm an electronics engineer working in a company Not related to IT so, they can't
fire me. this is my hobby and i'm happy sharing it to others.


----------



## Triprift (May 28, 2008)

For ur hobby ur doing a wonderful job LA keep it up man


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2008)

Triprift said:


> For ur hobby ur doing a wonderful job LA keep it up man



+1 LA, there will always be haters, but you and I both know that there will always be plenty of people using WinBubble


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2008)

I love the system and I know how you feel LA. and +1 To Trips words


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> No, its the fact that I have had 2 dead video cards, two dead motherboards, One bad NFTS file  after ocing, to the fact I do CLEAN os's when I update hardware like Motherboards... So theres your Downloading. I could tell you where to put it. But, I'd rather be nice. No kidding to me. IF you feel the need to bash some more. Come to it.



Again, please calm down. I'm not bashing it. I just don't support using software like that. Now if I said that it was crap, that would be bashing it. Please understand the difference.

So when people update to new versions they never download it again? That's odd. 

Do you know how many times I've downloaded Firefox from the website? I'm the only person in my house using it but it's had to be 100-200 times over the past few years. 



lemonadesoda said:


> There's a valid point though... which is... download counter should be based on EACH VERSION, since most people (like myself) who gave it a go... also downloaded the next point version etc. etc. to see if the tool got better etc. etc.
> 
> So while I wish LA a lot of luck in developing his great tool and promoting it... there have been at least 5 versions so far, so the relevant stats are downloads of the last version. That is a better representation of the number of unique people who are still interested in the tool.
> 
> PS. I like it. 8/10 to LA.



Ah, thanks for understanding what I'm trying to say and not trying to tear my head off about it.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Again, please calm down. I'm not bashing it. I just don't support using software like that. Now if I said that it was crap, that would be bashing it. Please understand the difference.
> 
> So when people update to new versions they never download it again? That's odd.
> 
> ...



To tell you the truth, I was calm. But as the post you made with the Mod saying it was poor, it showed different on your views for it....  It wasn't me that saw it that way, but a bunch of other people that have supported this guy from day one on here... Like the person I am. I do apology  for what I have said to you. 

Going into threads and talking about how its better to use something else while others are talking about using one product in particular will do that. Even if its isn't meant to look like thats what your doing.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> To tell you the truth, I was calm. But as the post you made with the Mod saying it was poor, it showed different on your views for it....  It wasn't me that saw it that way, but a bunch of other people that have supported this guy from day one on here... Like the person I am. I do apology  for what I have said to you.
> 
> Going into threads and talking about how its better to use something else while others are talking about using one product in particular will do that. Even if its isn't meant to look like thats what your doing.



It wasn't me that said it was poor. I cannot speak from experience since I did not install it. 

On another note, is LA going to post at all in these forums or just continue to quick plug his updates and latest total download numbers?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2008)

Its all good man. I know it wasn't you that said it. Just how you posted it. He posts when he has something... or if he sees that we have something to ask. Other then that its other forums that he goes to and tries it out


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 29, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Its all good man. I know it wasn't you that said it. Just how you posted it. He posts when he has something... or if he sees that we have something to ask. Other then that its other forums that he goes to and tries it out



I was just curious because he does the same thing at VistaX64.com where I post at.


----------



## Triprift (May 29, 2008)

I dont care as long as he keeps produces quality apps like winbubble then ill be happy


----------



## Cold Storm (May 29, 2008)

True there.. I believe its just a way to put his name out.. Best way is the Forums! Woot Woot!


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2008)

dont feel bad about the programming, wizzard was horrible when he started, and he's given us ATItool and GPU-Z.

Its mostly about motivation, if you WANT to make a program to fill a need, all it takes is time and effort - you learn the skill along the wya.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jun 7, 2008)

In just two clicks, WinBubble will help you to Customize and Tweak your Windows Vista easily. Its features cover Customization, Security and Optimization.

*What's new on WinBubble 1.73? *

* "Restore All Settings to Default" Button 
* "Create a Restore Point" Context Menu option (Right-Click Menu) 
* "Device Manager" Context Menu option (Right-Click Menu) 
* Taking the Ownership of File and Folder options 
* Help Links was added 
* Anti-Bug feature was updated 
* Automatic Back-up of OEM Information was added

Download Now!!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Notes Before Taking the Ownership of File and Folder





"Access is denied", opening a folder in Windows Vista/XP 

"Create a Restore point" Context menu option





-------------------------------------------------------------
Hello guys,

I would like to thank Techpowerup.com and ALL of You!!!  for everything, Greg for the unique request, Scott and Jerry for the mails.

"Hey there. I just discovered WinBubble via Paul Thurrott’s SuperSite Blog. What a great program!

I have one feature request: The “Take Ownership” option only works for files and not for folders or removable drives. Not sure if you can make it work on 

folders, but when I receive USB/FireWire hard discs that contain folder directory structures created in XP I can’t work within those folders with proper 

privledges until I recursively take ownership of those folders. Being able to do that from the right-click menu would be a HUGE time saver.

Thanks again for writing such a great tool!
-greg"

After this... I will now continue Coding for the Next Extension maybe partner of WinBubble... aka *Tweaker For Geeks 1.0* *Stay tuned!!!*


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 7, 2008)

How does bubbles all over the screen help tweaking vista?


----------



## Triprift (Jun 7, 2008)

It doesnt but it sure makes it look good and good too see a new version released.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

once I get vista 64 into my system, I'll be making it a note to get it back into my system with this new update! Thanks LA


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok thanks... I'm waiting for the Vista 64-Bit DVD. Please wait...soon...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh, its all good man! Can't wait to see it work in full! I don't mind waiting for anything.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jun 7, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> In just two clicks, WinBubble will help you to Customize and Tweak your Windows Vista easily. Its features cover Customization, Security and Optimization.
> 
> *What's new on WinBubble 1.73? *
> 
> ...



And I get yelled at for not editing here! Dude, just edit your first post! You don't need to keep bumping this thread with updates to your tweak program.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 7, 2008)

Jonmcc what u have against la and his proggy? big deal if he does updates in a separate post u seem to critisise alot


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> And I get yelled at for not editing here! Dude, just edit your first post! You don't need to keep bumping this thread with updates to your tweak program.



All right, if he edits his first post, then what? Just run in here and say added new things to the first post? Its a way to allow people to know. if subscribed, that he has done another thing to it.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jun 7, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Jonmcc what u have against la and his proggy? big deal if he does updates in a separate post u seem to critisise [sic] alot



Did I not already squash this bug? 

Anyway, people whined that I double posted because they felt it was spam. Now I'll just mention that he should update his original post with updates...otherwise I feel it is spam. I bet if I check the Vista64.com website I'll see the exact same thing...

http://www.vistax64.com/739658-post55.html

Yep! I bet if I really took the time I'd find the same thing on other forums he has this at. It's just advertising/spam. Nobody notices this? 



Cold Storm said:


> All right, if he edits his first post, then what? Just run in here and say added new things to the first post? Its a way to allow people to know. if subscribed, that he has done another thing to it.



Good point! Notice the link to download? So now people go there and download his utility once again so he can brag about 80,000,000 downloads.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jun 8, 2008)

haha... so you don't like me jonmcc33? It's alright... I cannot please everybody.

So, Please Suggest Any Features that you want and useful for everybody.
WinBubble was designed for All users around the world. that's why I need to post
Their Request and suggestions. I hope you'll understand that and Please OPEN your Mind.

Any suggestions for more development of WinBubble (Features?) Please Feel Free to post.

*WinBubble was Designed By the Users and For the Users.*


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jun 8, 2008)

haha! That was fun... Again Thanks guys!
-------------------------------------------
Recent NEWS:

In my Study, WinBubble 1.72 is the most popular version of WinBubble.

In it's first two weeks... 220,000+++ google words spams the internet.
*I don't know how? I cannot do that. impossible.*

Then After that it goes down slowly to 80,000+++
This is great because I learned programming and solutions through
the Users Demands and suggestions.

*Now, Thousands of people are becoming a Geek. Day by day. Isn't it great?*


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2008)

Now, lets back onto topic! We've done enough Pancho, and 






Winbubble ftw!


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jun 8, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> haha... so you don't like me jonmcc33? It's alright... I cannot please everybody.



1. Never said I didn't like you. Don't put words into someone's mouth, it's not polite.
2. What does this have to do with your spamming? 

You do the same thing here: http://forum.crystalxp.net/index.php?showtopic=29817

Here: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showpost.php?p=3455109&postcount=1

Here: http://www.msfn.org/board/WinBubble-t108669.html

Here: http://www.vistaheads.com/forums/wi...ustomize-tweak-your-windows-vista-easily.html

I could go on but WTF already?


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jun 8, 2008)

Again Jonmcc33, I will ask you the same thing.
*WinBubble was designed By the Users and For the Users* 

So Open your mind, Do you have any useful suggestions for us, for more development
of the program?

WinBubble was designed by All users around the world. That's why you can see the thread all over the forums.

If the users don't like it... so why 200,000+++ Google words in WinBubble 1.72?
Any suggestions??? and Nearly 100,000 downloads...

Please feel Free to post... Thanks in Advance 

*Hundreds of emails... Thousands have tried it.*


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 8, 2008)

Take it easy on LA. Just note that WinBubble is not a TPU exclusive. LA is just promoting his software across a few forums. He's not spamming this site at all. I think its 2 threads max here at TPU. He is just promoting the tool at a number of other sites too. But perhaps a shareware site might be more appropriate?

Fact is... the guy is coming back, asking for suggestions. He's actively developing it and getting feedback. Seems to be genuinely interested in including stuff that makes sense. Much better than spam advertising. The programmer is here, and listening.

Yes, i agree he's a bit zealous and "over-rating" the downloads etc. But FACT IS, he's programming and putting something into the community of users for free.  Thats OK in my book.

And dont forget that he isnt native english speaker. So his expressions are a bit quirky. Fact is, his english is better than an foreign languages I speak!


----------



## erocker (Jun 8, 2008)

I ask all of you.  If you have a problem with a post or another member on this forum please report it.  Arguing back and forth only escalates things and distracts from the original topic of the thread.  Thanks.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 8, 2008)

Come on guys, it's all good! Let's talk about Winbubble!


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jun 8, 2008)

just tryed this, works great as far as i can tell no problems when used with server 2008 x64 

one thing that would be nice to add IF POSSABLE would be a half open connection limmit patch for both x64 and x86 versions of vista, (32 and 64bit), im not sure if theres an auto patcher app out for them tho.....havent looked that hard yet, just desided to download 2k8 and give it a try since it avalable.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2008)

Rebo&Zooty said:


> just tryed this, works great as far as i can tell no problems when used with server 2008 x64
> 
> one thing that would be nice to add IF POSSABLE would be a half open connection limmit patch for both x64 and x86 versions of vista, (32 and 64bit), im not sure if theres an auto patcher app out for them tho.....havent looked that hard yet, just desided to download 2k8 and give it a try since it avalable.



no there is no patcher. it doesnt even seem to work in XPSP3 (i patched mine, the patch 'worked' but i get error reports in utorrent when its set to 5 connections from a 50 limit)


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello Guys!!! Great News to Everybody... I'm sorry if I posted this late, I feel asleep...

*I'm surprised really... It's very very difficult to have a Softpedia 5/5 Pick!!!*
I'm waiting for this for several months now!!!

Wow!!! It inspired me to learn and code more!!!






* My Heartfelt Thanks Softpedia!!!*
---------------------------------------

"WinBubble" has been awarded by us with 5 stars and the SoftPedia Pick
Award!

"WinBubble" has been tested in the Softpedia labs using several
industry-leading security solutions and found to be completely clean of
adware/spyware components.
We are impressed with the quality of your product and encourage you to
keep these high standards in the future.

To assure our visitors that "WinBubble" is clean, we have granted it
with the "100% FREE" Softpedia award. Moreover, to let your users know
about this certification, you may display this award on your website, on
software boxes or inside your product.

"WinBubble" was tested on 08 June 2008

-------------------------------------------

Again, I would like to thank the users that sent emails and always give some advices.
Great Thanks to Calvin, Greg for the unique request, Scott and Jerry for the mails.

*GREAT THANKS GUYS!!!*


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats on the award man! keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 9, 2008)

good job Lawrence this program rocks wow congrats on the rating you make some class A stuff...as a favor to me would you look at some of the stuff i work on? the utility dvd and vista mark and tell me what you think? the links are in my sig.


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Coldstorm... I think this award is not for me.

*This Award must be given to Everybody!*

Hello Solaris17 where I can find it? please post the link


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 9, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> Thanks Coldstorm... I think this award is not for me.
> 
> *This Award must be given to Everybody!*



come on man pat yourself on the back we wont mind you did damn good!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2008)

LawrenceAlbert said:


> Thanks Coldstorm... I think this award is not for me.
> 
> *This Award must be given to Everybody!*
> 
> Hello Solaris17 where I can find it? please post the link



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=61287

make sure its 3.0 its gone under ALOT of improvement over the 2.0 release.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=55192

here ya go bud  thnaks


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to test and check it features after my work. later... thanks


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2008)

thank you


----------



## panchoman (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Triprift (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats man sorry i didnt say so earlier was at werk all ya hard work is paying off man


----------



## LawrenceAlbert (Jun 10, 2008)

my hard work is paying off but sadly... I can't get any money in developing softwares like WinBubble. In my current computation, All negative...

why I continue coding/updating winbubble? It's fun really... I'm an achiever in the University.
I missed that... So It's ok for me.

*It's fun!!!*

got to go guys... I need some rest. I got colds.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 10, 2008)

get better dude and make sure the next version has that award in it!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats LA!


----------



## Triprift (Sep 20, 2008)

I just noticed 1.76 of Winbubble is on majorgeeks thought LA would of announced it here but oh well maybe later.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't know if he will.. I hope so... With that problem a while back... I don't know if he will.. 
I need to redo it once I clean my os again... not liking me at the moment


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 16, 2009)

Windows 7 support needed!


----------

